# Paint Spec



## bighatbbq (Jul 12, 2009)

I am about to finish my BBQ pit and want need a paint spec.  I know I need a hi temp paint, but do not want to buy a bunch of cans from the home imp. store.  I would like to have it professionally painted.  Any one have a paint spec?


----------



## Dutch (Jul 13, 2009)

Not sure the cost (cuz I'm afraid to ask), but I have a friend that paints car engines with a ceramic based paint that holds up to the high heat that engines generate.


----------



## pinkmeat (Jul 13, 2009)

If you're gonna do that, go ahead and get it powdercoated. Second thought, you already primered right? I bet you could do it in 4 cans of hi temp. Maybe 5. I think you'll be surprised.


----------



## stanq (Jul 23, 2009)

CarQuest automotive paint store sells "BBQ Black" paint that's rated to 1300 degrees. They have it in aerosol cans or gallon size. The gallon paint can be brushed or sprayed on. I just paid $56 for the gallon size but it goes a long long way. I'm getting ready to paint 4 pits I just completed. Also for surface rust for the outside of the pit or trailer I used "Rust-Cure". It's a great product also available at CarQuest. Just spray or wipe it on and it kills light rust and creates a primer ready for paint. Hope this helps.


----------



## tsywake (Jul 24, 2009)

Unless you have to, I'd shy away from the spray paint variety.  The spray high heat paint that I've used in the past tends to flake off, and doesnt hold up nearly as well as the painted on kind.  Buying the quart/gallon size allows you to put thicker coats on as well.  RustOleum makes a 1100 degree high heat paint.  I think I paid 13 or 14 dollars for a quart at the local Lowes.


----------



## thomasyoung (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm not there yet on my build to get my smoker painted. I wish it was. However I think I would go with the Powder coating. If I was going to use the spray paint I think I would use the paint suggested from StanQ with the "BBQ Black" paint that's rated to 1300 degrees rather then the one from RustOleum that makes a 1100 degree high heat paint. Thats just my opinion and all the answers given were very close 1100 -vs- 1300. Still I would go with the powdercoat because the paint becomes a part of the metal and won't flake off.
Thomas


----------



## thundernoggin (Jul 24, 2009)

Duplicolor engine ceramic is great engine paint but only good to 500 degrees.  Their High Heat is good to 1200.  As far as spray cans VHT is even better but a lot fussier and more time consuming.  When it comes to pro painting I know Eastwood and POR15 sell their Hi-Temp in pints or gallons.  In my opinion having painted a whole bunch of engine blocks and headers is not to sink too much money into it.  Does powder coat hold up alright on the fire box?

http://www.bbqpits.com/painting.htm


----------



## smokingwilda (Aug 2, 2009)

what do you do for the inside can you paint that too or just let it alone??


----------



## hemi (Aug 2, 2009)

I went to Lowe's and bought a few quarts of Rustoleum Weber black 
high heat paint .  I used a paintbrush and it flowed out real well.  I was in a hurry and this was all i could find at the time but I have been REAL impressed with it overall.  I am sure there are better things out there 
but I think I got a lot of bang for my buck and it goes a LONG way.
I still got a quart left over for the next project or a lifetime of touchups.
   Hemi..


----------



## garyt (Aug 2, 2009)

No never on the inside, just season like a cast iron fry pan


----------



## tsywake (Aug 3, 2009)

Hemi, I'd put a few coats it just to get some nice coverage.  I repainted a gas grill to go on my tailgate trailer this weekend.  Looks good as new.


----------



## deskjockey (Aug 6, 2009)

I have a buddy that powder coats, was thinking of using  ceramacote to coat the lid of my smoker.

ceramacote is used on the top of pistons in the engines we build to reflect the heat from the combustion back up into the chamber, in other words to prevent detonation.

Since you say "season", do you mean the whole smoker or the lid?

edit: we also use cermacote to do headers


----------

